# Predator engine question



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

A while back I repowered a older ariens (70s) snowblower with a predator 212 engine that the guy had purchased already .
So today;
He stopped by and asked if I could replace the flywheel key and of course I asked what happened. Oh no nothing happened, I have an advanced timing key for a predator engine that I want installed as I only run this full throttle except for warm up. 
And that all the minibike and go cart enthusiast run the advanced key for performance. 
He showed me the key ( pak of 2) and sure enough the key was made offset. Standard key is not. 
So ? 
Has anyone tried this on a snowblower with a predator?
I have starting reading on some of the kits available for predator engines to give performance. Didnt know they existed.
I told him I will install it tomorrow ,but also told him cold starts may be difficult.. Any thoughts???


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds pointless to me. Pun intended.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

According to what I am seeing this key will shift more torque to the higher RPM curve where he runs his blower, and yea it will have less torque at the lower rpm curve , but from what I am reading when it comes into a heavier load instead of bogging down to find the torque needed to sustain the power , with the advance it is already in the torque band that was originally found in the lower RPM.

His engine, his Keys, his request, I'm game . Remember the customer is always right..... RIGHT!!!!! Ha Ha


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

More timing won't hurt low end torque. Unless it's advancing timing beyond best power timing, it should add power everywhere at the expense of likely requiring higher octane gas to avoid pre-ignition. Being that these engines don't have variable ignition timing, the factory timing is a compromise to avoid damage when worked hard at low RPM with 87 octane gas. So if you avoid working it hard at low RPM and feed it better gas, you can gain a little power with more advanced timing. It'll likely run a little cooler too.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Back in my previous life, I had quite a following setting up distributors on a scope for racing....limiting advance, changing springs to allow faster or slower advance...wow have things changed...haven't ported heads in a while or done 5 angle valve jobs, or changed any ring and pinions either...hot rodding snowblowers sounds like a gas....let us know how it works...just looking for another mod to do to mine!


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey they have snowmobile races both oval and drag, now garden tractor races both oval and drag, chainsaw competitions , tractor pulls !!!

Why not snowblower competitions???? Might be super cool to see an old ariens go through 20" of snow for 30 ' in 20 seconds throwing it 100' + 

WHATS not to like!!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The trick is where is the torque going to be. Most minibikes/carts are modified with a different connecting rod and a different flywheel to spin faster without blowing up. That added torque on a stock snowblower engine might not be usable in it's RPM range. As for lowering the torque at a lower RPM it might be that before the governor can kick it back up it stalls out and dies from lack or torque going into EOD or something wet and heavy.

Like Cranman I've set up distributors too and the thing is to know what you're doing, what is needed and what the results of the changes you make are.
This is the blindfolded shotgun approach to enhance something and no one knowing if it's going to make any noticeable difference, gain some power or lose it. (IMHO) Unless it causes hard starting there isn't much of a downside other than the cost to the customer to try it.
Might want to recommend they switch to premium fuel just in case the advance might cause pinging. That and don't get the key in backwards :devil:



.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I talked to him about the fuel and he said that he only buys and runs 93 non EO as that is all he will run in his Jonsered turbo 2095 chainsaws. So the 212 was already running it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I should have know, a Jonsered owner :facepalm_zpsdj194qh They're all crazy. I should know, I have one too. 910E :devil:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Funny, I was planning to experiment with this exact thing on a predator 301. 

I worked both my chainsaws, with portwork and a timing bump. Granted these are high reving 2strokes, But there’s room for improvement on a governed 4stroke.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The trick is where is the torque going to be. Most minibikes/carts are modified with a different connecting rod and a different flywheel to spin faster without blowing up. That added torque on a stock snowblower engine might not be usable in it's RPM range. As for lowering the torque at a lower RPM it might be that before the governor can kick it back up it stalls out and dies from lack or torque going into EOD or something wet and heavy.
> 
> Like Cranman I've set up distributors too and the thing is to know what you're doing, what is needed and what the results of the changes you make are.
> This is the blindfolded shotgun approach to enhance something and no one knowing if it's going to make any noticeable difference, gain some power or lose it. (IMHO) Unless it causes hard starting there isn't much of a downside other than the cost to the customer to try it.
> ...


Yes. It will definitely help. Most billet flywheels have a built in timing advantage up to 12 degrees in some causes and just the addition of only that flywheel plus its lighter weight will really increase the throttle response and the billet flywheel will allow the engine to operate at a much higher rpm and stock Predator 212cc engines tend to be able to safely rev up to 5500 rpms before they go into valve float. Yes you will see a performance bump of as much as 1/2 to 3/4 of an additional Horsepower just with the billet flywheel. I have a personal watercraft and I sent the flywheel out to be professionally lightened and I also added a 2.5 degree timing advance key and you need to hold on tight since the combo really increased the acceleration in a noticeable amount. One of my nephews was riding it and he was shocked by how much quicker mine was off the start than his old Seadoo. I could literally run away from him off a fast start.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Kiss4AFROG that 910 is a old work horse. We started using the 2094 and 2095 for the power and speed in timber production but the 910 was always the go to saw for just out right brute strength when needed.


----------

